# Brexit 1776 Breakfast Fatty



## alesmoker (Jul 3, 2017)

Couldn't imagine a better way to celebrate America's 241st year of political and economic dissent than by rolling up a Fatty and smokin' it tomorrow morning bright and early! 
-Pork Sausage
-Bacon
-Eggs
-Potatoes
-Cream Cheese
-Colby Cheese
-Weber Smoky Brown Sugar Rub

Happy Independence Day y'all!!






















Ps. My first attempt at a Fatty as well! Wish me luck! Updates tomorrow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 4, 2017)

Looks like it should be tasty!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 4, 2017)

Looks like a good combo!

Al


----------



## alesmoker (Jul 4, 2017)

Well I'd say that was a success!! Back to the smoker for the 2nd time today for ribs and pork Butt!















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b-one (Jul 4, 2017)

Looks great,I think browning your hash browns and seasoning them will give you another layer of flavor.


----------



## lancep (Jul 4, 2017)

Now that's what I call breakfast! Points!!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 4, 2017)

You worked up an appetite making breakfast. Lol [emoji]128077[/emoji] [emoji]9749[/emoji]


----------



## alesmoker (Jul 4, 2017)

b-one said:


> Looks great,I think browning your hash browns and seasoning them will give you another layer of flavor.


That was definitely considered and will certainly be applied to my next one. That and more cheese[emoji]128514[/emoji]!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

